# How to force OLL skip on 4x4 [video]



## pedrinroque (Dec 12, 2012)

this is a tutorial about how to force an OLL skip when we have OLL parity + 2 corners to orient.
The basic idea is to meet the U color (in this case yellow) of one of the corners with the flipped edge.


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 12, 2012)

awesome, I hope I can do it intuitively. Just get the bar in front with setup moves right?


----------



## WBCube (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh wow, this is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 13, 2012)

oh yeah, this is the speed version of the edge flip, except not a true edge flip. i use this normally rofl, i guess i really should think of it a bit more on maybe how to set up this case since i know how the alg affects the edge and corners. i don't think and plan while i solve nearly as much as i should lol


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 13, 2012)

Amazing! I hadn't thought of this before.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 13, 2012)

That is a very smart and awesome thing to do. 
Please also do a PLL parity fingertrick tutorial, i love your sub1 parity


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 13, 2012)

This is going to be very useful  Can this be applied to the OP alg Rw U2 Rw x U2 Rw U2 Lw' x' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'?


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 13, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> This is going to be very useful  Can this be applied to the OP alg Rw U2 Rw x U2 Rw U2 Lw' x' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'?


as long as your OLL parity alg flips a dedge and two corners next to each other


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 13, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> This is going to be very useful  Can this be applied to the OP alg Rw U2 Rw x U2 Rw U2 Lw' x' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'?





FinnGamer said:


> as long as your OLL parity alg flips a dedge and two corners next to each other



Actually, no, not for all cases. Notice the difference between the two algs. This OP alg swaps the UL and UR edges, but the one in the video does not. (The alg in the video is a "double parity" alg) Notice what happens if you conjugate this OP alg by B L, as pedrinroque does for one of the U cases. You will flip 3 edges instead of 1. (In fact, I regularly use B'R' [OP alg] RB as a 3-flip OLL parity alg in my solves, but with the alg in this video, that just solves a 1-flip U case.)


----------



## pedrinroque (Dec 13, 2012)

WBCube said:


> Oh wow, this is awesome. Thanks!



If it help you, its nice to me



cubeflip said:


> Amazing! I hadn't thought of this before.



If it help you, its nice to me ²



Akash Rupela said:


> That is a very smart and awesome thing to do.
> Please also do a PLL parity fingertrick tutorial, i love your sub1 parity



okay,I can do it



FinnGamer said:


> awesome, I hope I can do it intuitively. Just get the bar in front with setup moves right?


thats the idea


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 14, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Actually, no, not for all cases. Notice the difference between the two algs. This OP alg swaps the UL and UR edges, but the one in the video does not. (The alg in the video is a "double parity" alg) Notice what happens if you conjugate this OP alg by B L, as pedrinroque does for one of the U cases. You will flip 3 edges instead of 1. (In fact, I regularly use B'R' [OP alg] RB as a 3-flip OLL parity alg in my solves, but with the alg in this video, that just solves a 1-flip U case.)



I see. I guess I have to come up with my own setup moves then :/ thanks.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 14, 2012)

simply awesome


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the idea behind this, but I wish it worked with lucas parity  I still learned a few tricks though  Keep up the good work!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 14, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I see. I guess I have to come up with my own setup moves then :/ thanks.



I've seen a thread similar that uses the OP algs you use. But its more like short algs as the setup moves.

*iirc* you can try R' F R F' [OP] R U' R'. I have not got an even cube with me now as I'm in a class. I'll try to dig the thread later to see if I can get it out.

EDIT: Found it, was looking for it for sometime to realise that I searched 4x4 instead of even. 
This, this and this.


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 14, 2012)

whats the parity algorithm?


----------



## Akiro (Dec 14, 2012)

Could you please write down the double aprity alg from pedrinroque??


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2012)

r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 x U2


----------

